# warning sign and usersguide Yanmar mini tractor 120 4 WD



## joke (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for having me as a new member. We have recently bought a Yanmar mini tractor 120 type. The second time we started the engine there was a red warning sign. Hope it isn't a big problem and there is someone who can explain this. thanks in advance


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That is a new one on me, is that an AF120?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> That is a new one on me, is that an AF120?


There is no YM120 or EF120 or a YS120, so it sure seems to be an AF120. 
Yes, there is confusion when the prefix letters are not there.

I found an image of an AF120 to match the control gauges.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

joke said:


> Thanks for having me as a new member. We have recently bought a Yanmar mini tractor 120 type. The second time we started the engine there was a red warning sign. Hope it isn't a big problem and there is someone who can explain this. thanks in advance
> View attachment 64777


Joke. 

It's not an easy dash light to figure out. It looks electrical, but the image is a bit blurry or out of focus. 

Looking on line, the AF120 seems to be a rather nice CUT machine. It typically comes with an RSB140M tiller.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Joke. 

I've not turned up any user-guide other than this image on the web found here
https://antei.co.jp/tractors/トラクター-ヤンマーaf120-4駆-20馬力-593時間-ドライブハロー・畦塗りきセット 










Above the word FORTE in the manual, I recognize the Japanese words as Yanmar Diesel Tractor. 

The very top words in the box is, Instruction Manual. 

The translator can not pickup anything else.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

joke said:


> Thanks for having me as a new member. We have recently bought a Yanmar mini tractor 120 type. The second time we started the engine there was a red warning sign. Hope it isn't a big problem and there is someone who can explain this. thanks in advance


Joke.

Not sure IF I could explain the problem. I found your User Guide (Operations Manual) with some hard work and digging. 

The manual may explain what your trouble with the compact tractor is about. 

Enjoy! 

BMaverick


----------



## pumasong (May 3, 2021)

Hi Joke,

I came across this post, I realise you made it some time ago but I think I know the answer to your question. I too have an AF120 and have been piecing together info on it from the limited sources online. 

The light is a warning that the brake linkage is installed, or that it recommends that it should be. I think from memory that it only lights up when the high gear range is selected, the warning is designed to stop the operator forgetting that the pedal linkage isn't installed and driving the tractor on the road, and then braking on one side, with presumably disastrous consequences!

As an aside, not sure if it is useful but I ran a Google Translate on the Japanese language manuals that I found, it makes for amusing reading but does offer some insight into the workings of the machine. If yours is anything like mine it has a lot of mysterious switches which took some research/guesswork to understand. PM if you're interested and I'll send you a copy.

Cheers

George


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pumasong said:


> Hi Joke,
> 
> I came across this post, I realise you made it some time ago but I think I know the answer to your question. I too have an AF120 and have been piecing together info on it from the limited sources online.
> 
> ...


George, 

I know I would be interested. I'll give you a PM now.  

BMaverick


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## pumasong (May 3, 2021)

If only mine was that shiny!


----------



## druidainvar (Nov 4, 2021)

pumasong said:


> Hi Joke,
> 
> I came across this post, I realise you made it some time ago but I think I know the answer to your question. I too have an AF120 and have been piecing together info on it from the limited sources online.
> 
> ...


Hello. This is my first post and I'm already asking for help 
I just bought my first tractor (af120) and was able to download the owner's manual. 
What I can't seem to accomplish is to translate the japanese into english. Since you mentioned "funny readings", would you be so kind to send me your translated manual, please?
Thank you very much and cheers from Portugal!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

druidainvar said:


> Hello. This is my first post and I'm already asking for help
> I just bought my first tractor (af120) and was able to download the owner's manual.
> What I can't seem to accomplish is to translate the japanese into english. Since you mentioned "funny readings", would you be so kind to send me your translated manual, please?
> Thank you very much and cheers from Portugal!


This tool will translate it from Japanese to English - - - or - - - Japanese to Portuguese .  
Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate 

So, take a PDF screen image of the page or area in the manual, then past it into the Yandex OCR. Next read it. Very easy and simple to do.


----------



## druidainvar (Nov 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> This tool will translate it from Japanese to English - - - or - - - Japanese to Portuguese .
> Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate
> 
> So, take a PDF screen image of the page or area in the manual, then past it into the Yandex OCR. Next read it. Very easy and simple to do.


oh, I thought that you had already the manual translated so I sought your assistance. 
the tools I tried prior to my message never worked. Not even the OCR ones. But, alas! If you don’t have I thank you anyway and will try the solution you provided!
Cheers!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

druidainvar said:


> oh, I thought that you had already the manual translated so I sought your assistance.
> the tools I tried prior to my message never worked. Not even the OCR ones. But, alas! If you don’t have I thank you anyway and will try the solution you provided!
> Cheers!


Also, you can take photo pixs of the words on the tractor and upload them to the YandexOCR and translate those as well. It's easy and simple to do.


----------



## druidainvar (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello guys, 
sorry if I'm stealing the topic from the op.
Could anyone be so kind to point me in the right direction please? 
I would like to ask the experts the following 3 questions:
1) where is the switch/lever for the 2wd/4wd?
2) where is the switch/lever for the diff lock?
3) what is the function of the lever, coming out near the wheel, pointed out in a yellow arrow in the pic I am attaching?
I would appreciate all the help anyone can provide 
Cheers from Portugal!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pumasong said:


> If only mine was that shiny!


Do you know the answers to his questions?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

druidainvar said:


> Hello guys,
> sorry if I'm stealing the topic from the op.
> Could anyone be so kind to point me in the right direction please?
> I would like to ask the experts the following 3 questions:
> ...



The 2WD/4WD should be a lever somewhere in the area below the seat...The read diff lock should be a little bar that sticks out near the floor pan in the area of the seat so you can push it down with your foot...... Scrool down through the thread below and I believe that there is a owner's manual for this tractor listed in one of the replies...










warning sign and usersguide Yanmar mini tractor 120 4 WD


Thanks for having me as a new member. We have recently bought a Yanmar mini tractor 120 type. The second time we started the engine there was a red warning sign. Hope it isn't a big problem and there is someone who can explain this. thanks in advance




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## druidainvar (Nov 4, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> The 2WD/4WD should be a lever somewhere in the area below the seat...The read diff lock should be a little bar that sticks out near the floor pan in the area of the seat so you can push it down with your foot...... Scrool down through the thread below and I believe that there is a owner's manual for this tractor listed in one of the replies...


Thank you very much. From the google translate with the camera I didn't get anything near. I recall from memory that in the floor, close to the seat there is a very small pedal which is activated with one's heel. I will take a picture later today and upload. Maybe you can direct me even further than you already have.
Thanks!


----------



## pumasong (May 3, 2021)

Hi druidainvar, sorry for the delayed response, completely missed the updates to this thread.

In answer to the Q's below:

1) there isn't a 2WD/4WD selector - the machine is full-time 4WD
2) diff lock selector is a foot pedal, on the vertical panel below the seat. You operate it with the heel of your right foot. It is on a spring so it engages when pushed down with your right heel and then comes off when pressure is released
3) that lever electronically raises and lowers the 3 point hitch on the rear of the machine - also depending on the settings of some of the other switches, the machine can do so when you put it in reverse etc.

Hope this helps although guessing you figured most of this out already!



druidainvar said:


> Hello guys,
> sorry if I'm stealing the topic from the op.
> Could anyone be so kind to point me in the right direction please?
> I would like to ask the experts the following 3 questions:
> ...


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, first Yanmar I have heard of with full time 4 wheel drive.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Wow, first Yanmar I have heard of with full time 4 wheel drive.


The AF Series is very different. And if bleeds into the EF Series like that. I only know the pre-cursor series called the RS before these other two followed. The AF machines are impressive. Wish we had more in the USA imported. Deere for the most part has these in the 3000, 4000 and 5000 series with a slight different hood/bonnet.


----------



## pumasong (May 3, 2021)

Yeah I was suspicious about that too, but I translated the whole manual using Google and found no reference to 2WD. Also accounted for every other switch and control so if there is one its very well hidden!


----------

